# Aquascape Problems....



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

O im having a problem here. I did a 3d background for my tank but i cant figure out how to set up the tank after that. I have 6 juvie white calvus and 5 paracyps 2.5" 3m/2f Right now i have shells in the tank but im starting to wonder if im doing this wrong. Im wanting to pair up the calvus or so a male and 2 females if i can get lucky. How can i set up this tank to give me the best chances of getting the calvus to pair up?


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

Anyone with any tips or suggestions?


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

not sure on best set up for pairing up, but just wanted to let u know that i think the tank looks AWESOME as it is now. nice job


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

Ok since this topic got moved here im going to bump it to see if i can get an answer from you tang guru's. How can i scape my tank to get my calvus to pair up or work in a hairam I have 6 juvies though one seems to be missing not sure where he ran off to though. If anyone has any idea's i would appreciate it a lot thank you in advance


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Well for me a background looks best if it covers the whole back but see why you have done it this way to give the Altolamps max space.

I would have that shelf a lot lot higher, or have two shelves. Otherwise you will hardly see the Paracyps using it as a cave and will be pushed rather close to the Altolamps under there too.

Erm kind of hate to give even constructive crit as you clearly worked so hard on it already.  

All the best James


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

More minor point. I would make it more irregular. So much symmetry does not look as natural as it could.


----------



## Shaky (Jan 2, 2003)

I wouldn't think the calvus will need anything different. Pairs will form naturally, though it will take some time.
I suggest giving a few much larger shells or caves, as Altolamprologines like to get in tight places when they pair.


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

I didnt think that when i built the ledge the paracyps would have been using it otherwise i would of made it higher and put more of a background onto the bottom part. I was hoping the paracyps would have used he top and the open water more....lol

So should i take out a lot of the shells and only leave a few and add a few rocks? or just leave it how it is for a while and see what happens? I know it will be a while before they are old enough to pair off but i wanna get the scene set.


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

I also want this to look as natural as possible. The hope is one pair or one male two female of the calvus and I'll get down to 1m/2f here soon I think unless I should keep the other males? One female had been hiding up in the to section of the background. Its kool the paracyps like the ledge makes them feel more at home but I would like the calvus to be set up to pair off and them breed. Just wanting to get the tank set up so I won't have to touch it again.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

I think you have too many shells. I would pick three or four areas and put six shells (total). I would also try to break up "line of sight" across the tank so altos in one shell area can't see another area. Also, I have never used those shells before. I would also change the orientation of the shells to match the following images. Hope this helps.


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

Ok where did you get those shells at and what kind are they?


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

ratbones86 said:


> Ok where did you get those shells at and what kind are they?


Tonna Tessalata Shell (medium or large for mature alto lamps - perfect breeding shell for them).
http://www.cichlidbreeding.com/Tonna-Te ... _p_64.html

Tonna Selacosa Shells (practically the same shell)
http://www.cichlidbreeding.com/Tonna-Se ... _p_63.html

Tonna Oleria Shells (practically the same shell)
http://www.cichlidbreeding.com/Tonna-Ol ... _p_62.html

Striped Fox Shells - Large (a little more decorative, tried it for my Muzi gold heads and it worked well) - only problem is the tip is a little large and you'll need to put it in deeper sand or cut it.
http://www.cichlidbreeding.com/Striped- ... _p_61.html

The Tonna shells are probably best.

Russ


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

6 shells total in the tank or in each spot?


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

Ok well i took a stab at this and heres what i came up with. I added a lot more rocks to break up los and i Also switched up the shells a bit and redid a few things lemme know how this is....if any better. Remember im trying to pair the calvus not the paracyps


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

SOOOOOOOOOO What do ya'll think? I gave it a go at least lol


----------



## NJmomie (Jan 17, 2013)

I have no idea what is needed for the calvus to pair up but I am liking your new setup. The added rocks really give it a more natural look. It may be a girl thing but maybe the "sand" colored sand would match better than the peppered sand?


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

That kinda came down to me needing more same and I had black left so I mixed it lol. I think it gives it more for the calvus to show off their colors


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

Plus the calvus blended in to much to the sand colored sand


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

ratbones86 said:


> 6 shells total in the tank or in each spot?





Razzo said:


> I think you have too many shells. I would pick three or four areas and put *six shells (total)*. I would also try to break up "line of sight" across the tank so altos in one shell area can't see another area. Also, I have never used those shells before. I would also change the orientation of the shells to match the following images. Hope this helps.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Looks nice! Give them sometime and they will work things out :wink:


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

So Russ did I do it good like you said?


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

Here are some decent pictures of the fish now they have settled in a little bit. The yellower pictures are with a flash the lighter ones are without a flash.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

ratbones86 said:


> So Russ did I do it good like you said?


I think so 

They are quite young - it will take some time before they start spawning for you. Once they start, they will constantly spawn.

Keeping your nitrates down may be a challenge for you in that setup. Just keep at it.

Russ


----------



## Shaky (Jan 2, 2003)

New Pic?


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

You want more new pictures? Im currently without internet so posting pictures will be when I can get to a computer or my net back. I plan on doing 25% wc every 4-5 days if not more to keep them down. and when I do a full clean I'll do parts at a time that way I can put it back how I had it lol.


----------



## Shaky (Jan 2, 2003)

Sorry, disregard my last msg. For some reason the previous pics didn't show. Looks great! The fish look like they really like it.


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

Yeah i've even noticed the paracyps coming out more now. Now they will swim around the rocks on the bottom and through out the whole tank.


----------



## Shaky (Jan 2, 2003)

Interesting that Paracyps almost seem to prefer being inverted.


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

They are a cave dweller in nature and well swim where the surface of the rock is. Some cichlid species will spend most of their life inverted.


----------

